# Tea tree oil and other pets



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> Watch her very closely and head to the vet as soon as you see any signs of unusual behavior. I found a list of toxicity symptoms for dogs & cats:
> Low body temperature
> Weakness
> Walking drunk
> ...


So I was reading another thread where I got the quote from Kelsey and it got me thinking. Is tea tree oil toxic to cats and dogs or is this list more if they ingest a whole bottle? What about other small animals, ferrets or geckos?

I used to use tea tree oil all the time on a keloided scar. It has since flattened and the pain is now gone. I haven't used it in years but I still have some in my basement. I'm just curious (and a little worried) and I know others on here have other pets as well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Tea tree oil is toxic to both cats & dogs. If the oil is pure, 100% tea tree oil, it takes VERY little to cause major problems, unfortunately. Here's more information from the same link, I should've thought to post the webpage I got it from.



> Tea tree oil, also known as melaleuca oil, is an essential oil produced from the Australian tea tree (Melaleuca alternifolia) plant. Tea tree oil is known for its antifungal and antibacterial properties, and possibly for its antipruritic, anti-inflammatory, and antiparasitic effects. Tea tree oil is often found in varying concentrations and should never be used on pets. As little as 7 drops of 100% oil has resulted in severe poisoning, and applications of 10-20 mls of 100% oil have resulted in poisoning and death in both dogs and cats. Clinical signs include a low body temperature, weakness, walking drunk, inability to walk, tremors, coma, increased liver enzymes, and even death.


http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/tea-tree-oil/

Cats and ferrets are animals to be very careful with any time you're dealing with essential oils. From what I know, ferrets can't process them at all. A small dose (such as in shampoos, etc.) won't kill them. But it builds up in their system over time and will cause damage, illness, and so on. I'm not sure if it's the same for cats, but I do know they're very sensitive to many essential oils. Many people don't think about this - dogs don't have issues with as many as cats do, and sometimes people don't think to check before trying oils on a different species.

Given the effects on other animals, though they're mammals rather than amphibians, I would be just as cautious with tea tree oil or any other essential oils around geckos & other amphibians. They absorb so much through their skin & they're so small that I would consider it a huge risk, even if it were already dried or heavily diluted.

Edit: Found a bit more information regarding cats. It is the same as with ferrets.



> Why can't we use certain oils on Cats?
> 
> Cats metabolize and excrete things very differently than the rest of the animal family. The reason behind this is the cats liver. It does not have the liver enzymes to break down certain chemical as effectively as the rest of us, and sometimes it can't do it at all!
> 
> ...


http://www.experience-essential-oils.com/essential-oils-for-cats.html

I know purity, sourcing, & proper dilution is a big part of safely & purposely using essential oils for pets for various reasons. But given the risks involved, I wouldn't recommend anyone do so unless you're working with a holistic veterinarian or someone with a lot of experience & knowledge about using essential oils with pets.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow, I had no idea. I know the ten most toxic foods for dogs and such but I never thought of something like an essential oil would be an toxin. When I heard about it for hedgies I was surprised but thought it was an exotic thing. 

Thank you for the information Kelsey! I really appreciate it. I think I'm just going to get the bottle out of my basement and toss it. My dogs stay down there when we leave the house and I would hate for them to decide to get into something.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem!  I've heard a few horror stories, mostly with cats & essential oils. :? From what I've read, they're fine if used properly, diluted down enough, etc. but I just don't see the point of risking it if you don't know what you're doing. I'd hesitate to use them unless I did have a vet telling me what to use. I think I remember some people use tea tree oil with dogs to clean ears & such, but don't remember much more than that, such as diluted or not, etc. I pretty much plan on never having tea tree oil products in my house because I'm paranoid. :lol: So I don't blame you at all!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Most essentials oils should not be ingested (or used on your skin) in their undiluted forms and have warnings on them to not ingest. Those that can be safely ingested (or used on skin) need to be combined with carrier oils, waxes, butters, etc in order to use them safely.

Mountain Rose (an online resource for oils), has a nice page for general warnings when using essential oils (https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/essential-oils-warning). It includes don't use on babies/children, pets, etc. and if they are accidentally ingested to call the Animal Poison Control Center (1-888-426-4435). That is for all oils, not just tea tree.

Essential oils can be wonderful, but they are also very powerful and you need to know the properties of the oil you are using to avoid bad problems.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I finally found the link I was wanting to add to the above post. You may also find an article on PetMD interesting to read. It talks about tea tree essential oil and discusses why it is toxic. The following paragraph from the link below always gets to me:

http://www.petmd.com/blogs/thedailyvet/ken-tudor/2014/january/tea-tree-oil-safe-pets-31282



> Tea tree oil is toxic, to both humans and pets, if taken orally. In Australia 100 percent tree tea oil is categorized as a schedule 6 toxin. Packaging there requires child-proof containers and cautionary labeling. Such packaging and labeling are not necessary in the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Just some additional info, they're also toxic to sugar gliders, turtles and hermit crabs. Same would probably to other reptiles and small animals


----------

